# wow6432node on 32 bit Vista ?



## smudger1767 (May 18, 2006)

Hi there I'm running Vista SP1 32bit but I noticed in my registry that I have a folder wow6432node,is this a virus, after goggling this it refers to Vista 64bit OS , at the minute I'm running Avast to check, could this be a virus.

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi -

I don't claim to know much about Vista, but I have the same key on my 32 bit Vista install.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node

I doubt it's a virus. I've moved this thread to Vista support.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

A check of 5 x86 Vista & Windows 7 x86 systems here DO NOT contain the virtualized HKLM\Software\WOW6432node. Its purpose under x64 is to re-direct x86 apps running under x64.

What is contained it it? Let's have a look. Please download the attached batch script file to your desktop. Go to desktop, right-click on the batch icon, select Run as Administrator. A notepad will open with results - paste it into your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

For info - this list is from my Vista x64 SP1 system -

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node
    (Default)    REG_SZ    

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\AGEIA Technologies
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Avira
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Classes
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Clients
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Helios
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Hewlett-Packard
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\IDT
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Intel
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\JavaSoft
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\JGsoft
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\JMicron Technology Corp.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Macromedia
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Microsoft
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Mozilla
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\mozilla.org
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\MozillaPlugins
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Notepad++
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\ODBC
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\ParetoLogic
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Policies
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Realtek
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\RegisteredApplications
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\SidneyChong co
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Symantec
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\SystemRequirementsLab
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\TrendMicro
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\VideoLAN
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Windows
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\Wow6432Node
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\WOW6432node\X-AVCSD

.
```
.


----------

